# 3 Network - Pay as u go



## podgerodge (16 May 2006)

3 have launched their pay as u go service

at 18cent to other 3 mobiles and landlines, and 35cent to other mobile operators at all times, it won't hold much interest to off-peak users though...


----------



## askalot (16 May 2006)

Very disappointing. Meteor already offer 20c anytime to landlines and any network PAYG. So unless the majority of your calls are to other 3 mobiles this has no advantage and would actually be more expensive. Hardly the fierce competition we were hoping for.


----------



## podgerodge (17 May 2006)

Hardly straight talking either - their ad in the independent today makes a big deal about 3 cent talk and requires the usual magnifying glass to see that this applies to "three to three" calls and only for a couple of months.

Sent an email voicing my disappointment to robert (dot) finnegan at 3ireland dot ie.

waiting for a reply!


----------



## INBScbagger (18 May 2006)

Just had a look through the 3 website and it is very dissapointing the choice of phones is appalling and very limited, either very dear or very cheap with nothing in between.I seem to remember when 3 was launched they said they weren't going to have a prepaid service. It now looks like they were forced reluctantly to go down this road due to lack of customers. Does anyone actually know a 3 customer.
I'm going to send a message to their CEO suggesting a daring and audacious  price plan that would totally revolutionize the incredibly dear Irish mobile market.

3 to Landline 3 cents(24hr)    3    to other networks  33 cents (peak)
3 to 3          3 cents (24hr)   3    to other networks   9 cents (off peak)


----------



## Guest107 (18 May 2006)

18c a minute after an introductory offer of 3c a minute lasteing a few weeks . The introductory 3c offer is for 3 to 3 calls only when they should be 3c at all times if they are ever to get traction in the Irish market so that ad should read _18c to all mobiles except a few three ones_ .

Do they think we are stupid ????


----------



## Ron Burgundy (18 May 2006)

i'm a three customer and very very happy, on the contract side they beat all others hands down.

600 mins a month for 60 euro

or 300 mins and 300 texts which is what i have.

they always intended to get into this market but wanted to launch the contract first to get a foot in the market according to one of their sales reps. My best mate is a manager in a phone shop and has a lot of dealings with them.

are they cheaper than o2 and vodafone on the prepay ????


----------



## podgerodge (18 May 2006)

Ron Burgundy said:
			
		

> they always intended to get into this market but wanted to launch the contract first to get a foot in the market



No they didn't.  I emailed them when they joined the market asking why they wouldnt offer pay as u go and got a real self satisfied reply saying they didn't need to offer it as their intended market was bill pay.




			
				Ron Burgundy said:
			
		

> are they cheaper than o2 and vodafone on the prepay ????



maybe for some people who want anytime minutes.  Certainly not for people that want off peak plans - and there are a lot of people like that.  A missed opportunity for 3 to make a difference.


----------



## podgerodge (18 May 2006)

2Pack said:
			
		

> that ad should read _18c to all mobiles except a few three ones_ .
> 
> Do they think we are stupid ????



Worse than that - it's 35 cent to other mobiles!!!! 18 cent to 3 mobiles!  Yes, they really must think we are stupid or else their research department should be sacked.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (18 May 2006)

podgerodge said:
			
		

> No they didn't.


 
well i am saying as i was told by their rep, i had a coffee with him and my mate, what i'm waiting for is web text.

a lot of customers don't research and thats why they get away with these charges


----------



## Alex (18 May 2006)

i'm a 3 customer. i must say i am very happy with their service. i pay 25 euro a month for 200 minutes which does me fine. i have never had any problems with them.


----------



## podgerodge (18 May 2006)

Alex said:
			
		

> i'm a 3 customer. i must say i am very happy with their service. i pay 25 euro a month for 200 minutes which does me fine. i have never had any problems with them.



thats good for you and others that bill pay suits.  But the discussion is regarding pay as u go.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (19 May 2006)

podgerodge said:
			
		

> But the discussion is regarding pay as u go.


 
someone asked in a previous post if a three customer existed, 2 people have come on here and said they are happy with the service and you talk down to us. If you dont like what they are offering do go with them, but don't belittle others getting a good service.


----------



## podgerodge (19 May 2006)

Ron Burgundy said:
			
		

> you talk down to us. If you dont like what they are offering do go with them, but don't belittle others getting a good service.



I'm not talking down to anyone. I simply said that it was good that bill pay suited some people.  Feel free to start a thread entitled "3 Bill pay great service".  The heading of this thread is "3 Network - Pay as u go" - that's all I was pointing out.


----------



## Guest107 (19 May 2006)

same as me Podge, the pricing is other than transparent and honest with 3Pay  Pre Pay  

Its pretty straightforward with the post pay bundles which means I have no issue with them. Of course their coverage is sad and useless and about 50% population and thats a third thread I fell like starting (not )


----------



## Humpback (19 May 2006)

2Pack said:
			
		

> Of course their coverage is sad and useless and about 50% population and thats a third thread I fell like starting (not )


 
No need to start this thread given that your information in incorrect to start off with.

3 use the vodafone network for 2.5g coverage so they have exactly the same coverage of population, and this is significantly more than 50%. 97-99%?

If you're referring to 3g coverage, they also use Vodafone network whereever they don't have their own 3g coverage. And with regards to 3g coverage, it was never planned by any of the mobile operators to have a significant 3g coverage in Ireland - only main cities and planned, and major traffic routes, but not anything like 2.5g coverage.


----------



## Guest107 (19 May 2006)

ronan_d_john said:
			
		

> No need to start this thread given that your information in incorrect to start off with. 3 use the vodafone network for 2.5g coverage so they have exactly the same coverage of population, and this is significantly more than 50%. 97-99%?


 emm they use voda for gprs and voice outside their own network where their network 'runs out' . Voda have 99% I will accept for 2G voice and text but more like 90% for gprs. 


> If you're referring to 3g coverage, they also use Vodafone network whereever they don't have their own 3g coverage.


 absolutely not , their roaming with voda is for 2g only , and I am referring to their 3g coverage. 


> And with regards to 3g coverage, it was never planned by any of the mobile operators to have a significant 3g coverage in Ireland - only main cities and planned, and major traffic routes, but not anything like 2.5g coverage.


 3 have a licence that obliges them to cover 70% of the population with 3g service , eventually (or 2009 if I'm right) . Their voda agreement does not make them compliant with this they must sort 3g coverage somehow. At present their coverage is so crap I would say 50% population is about the height of it. 

As for the eventual coverage do remember that 2g will be turned off in 2018 and half the country by area will have no mobile coverage then unless 3g coverage is extended . 

But we digress. 3 Pricing Transparency for prepaid customers is what we are on about. 

Their pricing is crap and misleading, just like their coverage map


----------



## Ron Burgundy (20 May 2006)

2Pack said:
			
		

> Their pricing is crap and misleading, just like their coverage map


 
what rubbish 

as some one who is one of their customers and use my phon all over the coutnry for work i've never had a prolem. dont generalise .


----------



## INBScbagger (20 May 2006)

Just had another look at 3's prepaid offering if it was near 1st april I would have thought it was a
joke.3cent calls to other 3 customers great if i knew any! small print then says this "special offer" only last till august 3 months! whats wrong with 3 years or 33 years or forever.I think I'M right in saying they now hold the distinction of having the dearest weekend rate to other mobile networks 35c and landlines are 18c.


----------



## Guest107 (21 May 2006)

their 3g coverage map in Galway is twaddle, you are on voda all the time.


----------



## podgerodge (24 May 2006)

INBScbagger said:
			
		

> I think I'M right in saying they now hold the distinction of having the dearest weekend rate to other mobile networks 35c and landlines are 18c.



Pretty sad after all their blathering that they cant even match Meteor.  You summed it up well INBScbagger with the April fools comparison.

As 2pack reminded us please remember this thread is about prepaid.


----------



## Humpback (24 May 2006)

I've just noticed too that they're phones on 3pay are expensive as well. Not much of a subsidy provided on them.


----------



## alpha (30 May 2006)

They are selling phones from €69. That's not too bad.


----------



## BOGMANHOGAN (2 Jun 2006)

I just happened to be browsing through askaboutmoney last Saturday and the post about 3 prepay caught my eye as my wife was gone to the local shopping centre with my 12 year old daughter to buy her first mobile phone. She was intending to buy 3 thinking calls were 3 cents per minute as advertised on radio. Luckily she rang me just before she bought and I put her off. She came home later without buying and told me that the salesperson in this well known independent retailer never pointed out that the 3 cent calls only applied until August and basically hadn’t a clue. They are going into town tomorrow to buy A Vodafone or A Meteor so thanks to everybody for the info.


----------



## DrMoriarty (2 Jun 2006)

I'd recommend Meteor, bought from an Xtravision store to get the three [broken link removed]...


----------



## earl (9 Jun 2006)

*Detailed comparison (forgive me for boring you)*



			
				Ron Burgundy said:
			
		

> are they cheaper than o2 and vodafone on the prepay ????


*On texts, yep*...

Texts (Peak & Off-peak)
Vodafone: *13c*
O2: *11c* (own network) *13c* (other networks)
3: *9c*
Meteor: *9c*

*Peak rates, definitely*...

Peak calls to own network
Vodafone: *50c*
O2: *55c*
3: *18c* after 18/8/06
Meteor: *20c*

Peak calls to other networks
Vodafone: *65c*
O2: *63c*
3: *35c
*Meteor: *20c

*_(So 35c/min isn't really that bad!)_

Peak calls to landlines
Vodafone: *50c*
O2: *55c*
3: *18c*
Meteor: *20c*

*Off-peak, not so good*...

Off-peak calls to own network
Vodafone: *15c*
O2: *15c*
3: *18c* after 18/8/06
Meteor: *20c*

Off-peak calls to other networks
Vodafone: *30c*
O2: *19c*
3: *35c*
Meteor: *20c*

Off-peak calls to landlines
Vodafone: *15c*
O2: *15c*
3: *18c*
Meteor: *20c

*Mobile Web browsing - *2MB* of data
Vodafone: *€40* (2c per KB)
O2: *€20* (1c per KB)
3: *€1* (€1 per 1 hour or 2MB, whichever limit you hit first)
Meteor: *€60* (3 per KB)

And I always use my phone during the day so Vodafone and O2 would be a total rip-off, and Meteor have no 3G (which is a must for me)...


----------

